# Dark Souls III



## Alok (Jun 10, 2015)

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2015/06/DS3-IGN-FINAL.jpg
The unreleased, official art below displays an armored hero covered tattered cloth and flames, as well as the suggested launch frame of "Early 2016."

This follows an earlier rumor that Dark Souls 3 would appear at E3, the video game industry trade show happening June 16-18, 2015, and later launch on Xbox One, PS4, and PC. When contacted for additional information, publisher Bandai Namco declined to comment.

According to the leak, the game will support 1-4 players, although whether that's in a co-op or PvP sense remains to be seen. When you build your character at the start of the game, you'll have the option to choose one of 10 different character classes.

On the monster front, Rooster Teeth claims that Dark Souls 3 will contain 45 new enemies and 15 new bosses, with a note that this number doesn't include characters and monsters that have appeared in previous Souls games. In order to combat these creatures, the leak also states that there will be 100 new weapons and 40 new armor sets to deck out your character with. Alongside this are reportedly 60 minutes of mostly in-engine cutscenes, which is a number far higher than previous From Software games.

The Know also claims that Dark Souls 3 will house about 12 different areas, totaling up an amount of content similar to the original Dark Souls. As these navigate the world, the way you interact with other players online will reportedly be different. Instead of soapstones and signs, Dark Souls 3 will have you participating in sacrifice ceremonies, which have you dragging around bodies to specific areas, performing a ritual, and visiting another person's game.

The final big details in the reported leak deal with the bosses in Dark Souls 3. Boss battles will have a new "heat up" factor that changes the way you approach an encounter. An example given includes a fight against an enemy who can either come at you as a standard-looking knight, or a nightmarish creature reminiscent of something from Bloodborne.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2015)

my body is ready ..

Im hoping Miyazaki is working on this.. He was only a consultant for DS2 while he was working for Bloodborne

Also hoping they remove soul memory and work out a new system, level memory from DS1 was bad as well...  Way too many cheaters at lower levels who exploited the feature


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

With the latest controversy about their dirty money making business, I'm not sure I would like to play games from these developers.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

*gameidealist.com/wp-content/uploads/dark-souls-3-1.jpg
*gameidealist.com/wp-content/uploads/dark-souls-3-2.jpg
*gameidealist.com/wp-content/uploads/dark-souls-3-3.jpg
*gameidealist.com/wp-content/uploads/dark-souls-3-4.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2015)

looks EXACTLY like DS2 screenshots


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2015)

Didnt DS2 just got released?  DS series becoming yearly?


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2015)

Need miyazaki to work on this, otherwise it wont have the same feel as DS1 and Bloodborne had.. DS2 was just too "easy"


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

snap said:


> Didnt DS2 just got released?  DS series becoming yearly?



*It will be last Souls game.*

- - - Updated - - -

*And Miyazaki's directing it.*


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 4, 2015)

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 4, 2015)

Dark Souls 3 releasing on April 12th 2016

Sauce: PCGamer


----------



## Alok (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 17, 2015)

System Requirements:

MINIMUM: 
OS: Windows 7 SP1 64bit, Windows 8.1 64bit Windows 10 64bit 
Processor: AMD® A8 3870 3,6 Ghz or Intel® Core ™ i3 2100 3.1Ghz 
Memory: 8 GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 465 / ATI Radeon TM HD 6870 
DirectX: Version 11 
Network: Broadband Internet connection 
Storage: 50 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 11 sound device

RECOMMENDED: 
OS: Windows 7 SP1 64bit, Windows 8.1 64bit Windows 10 64bit 
Processor: AMD® FX 8150 3.6 GHz or Intel® Core™ i7 2600 3.4 GHz 
Memory: 8 GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 750, ATI Radeon™ HD 7850 
DirectX: Version 11 
Network: Broadband Internet connection 
Storage: 50 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 11 sound device

Sauce: STEAM


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 16, 2016)

Game is up for preorder on steam for ₹4299


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2016)

Too much costly. Maybe Amazon will sell it for lower price later.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2016)

Japanese games getting too costly on steam these days.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 16, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Too much costly. Maybe Amazon will sell it for lower price later.



Retail version available for ₹1999


----------



## 007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Launch trailer


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2016)

Did anybody complete DS1 & DS2 ?

this is the most toughest game on the planet from what I saw in reviews.


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Did anybody complete DS1 & DS2 ?
> 
> this is the most toughest game on the planet from what I saw in reviews.



Completed first game only. Not though once you learn it. But yes anything can kill you if you play wrong


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2016)

Completed both, on DS2, im +250ish  on Brotherhood of Blood covenant XD


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 5, 2016)

Dark Souls 3 unlock on STEAM at 3.30 am IST

- - - Updated - - -

Dark Souls 3 reviews

IGN – 9.5
Ausgamers – 9.5
PC Gamer – 94/100
PCGamesN – 9
Destructoid – 8.5
Polygon – 7
Rock, Paper, Shotgun – no score
Destructoid – 8.5

- - - Updated - - -

​


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2016)

And I have to buy DS2 in next sale at 75% discount.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 10, 2016)

PC Version sold out in India


----------



## 007 (Apr 12, 2016)

alienempire said:


> PC Version sold out in India


Do you mean DS3? I see it available in Amazon. 

Sent from Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Dark Souls 3 Deluxe Edition was available for *$0.74* (14 pesos instead of 1499 - price error) in Mexican steam this morning. Now fixed. Damn those lucky btards! Why no INR price error so far


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2016)

This much cost for a terrible port :crying_NF: Had a look at steam reviews to see how it hold up to expectation , game is good but a poor PC port as of yet.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2016)

Alok said:


> This much cost for a terrible port :crying_NF: Had a look at steam reviews to see how it hold up to expectation , game is good but a poor PC port as of yet.


Don't buy it then....They also have nasty habit of fckin up their customers. They did that with Scholer of sin or something update as well.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Don't buy it then....They also have nasty habit of fckin up their customers. They did that with Scholer of sin or something update as well.


What does it take to run Dark Souls 3 at 1080p60? &bull; Eurogamer.net

Port seems good according to the article


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> What does it take to run Dark Souls 3 at 1080p60? &bull; Eurogamer.net
> 
> Port seems good according to the article


Don't really know if its a good port or not. I have not played the game yet, but I know that when they released Scholer of sin then they screwed over entire community by separating previous and new users and also charged for the visual upgrade which is plain ridiculous.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 17, 2016)

guys watch DigitalFoundry videos, PC port is very solid with no major problems...I am playing on PS4 and graphics are pretty bad, there are frequent texture popins and frame drops and there is the dreaded frame pacing issue on consoles which causes input lag, it is not present on PC, the game looks and plays much better than the consoles..overall DSIII is best experienced on PC and I wish I could play this game on PC 

the game is really good and considerably more difficult than Bloodborne...I just beat one of the main bosses called Abyss Watchers which was an awesome fight...this boss is pretty badass


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> What does it take to run Dark Souls 3 at 1080p60? • Eurogamer.net
> 
> Port seems good according to the article



But what about two thousand negative reviews on steam ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2016)

Alok said:


> But what about two thousand negative reviews on steam ?


It could be that game doesn't perform nicely with some specific cards and they might be some popular cards which a lot of people own. Also reviewers always tend to review the game on pretty damn nice specs. So this could be reason for so many negative reviews, all mentioning performance issues. It could also be possible that Devs paid the review sites, not to post **** about their game.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> It could be that game doesn't perform nicely with some specific cards and they might be some popular cards which a lot of people own. Also reviewers always tend to review the game on pretty damn nice specs. So this could be reason for so many negative reviews, all mentioning performance issues. It could also be possible that Devs paid the review sites, not to post **** about their game.



Agreed. I think it has more to do with gamers' unrealistic expectation about 1080p @ 60fps on Ultra on their system. I know a couple of people with a 750 ti and 960, and they think that's enough. 

There is also the issue with the latest Nvidia drivers gimping the game. Rolling back to much older drivers like 314.xx helps immensely.


----------



## DFC (Apr 20, 2016)

Never mind i got it.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2016)

Beaten Deacons of The Deep. Now onto Abyss Watchers. I like the Darkwraith sword, classy !


----------



## 007 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ashes of Ariandel DLC Trailer


----------



## BakBob (Nov 20, 2016)

OK this is pissing me off. DS3 on india store is 15% more expensive than even the USA one. Who should I contact to get this fixed?


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 21, 2016)

BakBob said:


> OK this is pissing me off. DS3 on india store is 15% more expensive than even the USA one. Who should I contact to get this fixed?



Bandai Namco.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2016)

BTW, Dark Souls 3 gets Ultimate GOTY at the Golden Joystick awards.


----------



## BakBob (Nov 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Bandai Namco.



That's the thing though, their emails in "Contact Us" section is for video games support, when I emailed them, they said that they don't have any control over the pricing.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah its obvious. Anyway you are not going to get any help anywhere regarding this. Prices are set by publishers and they are not going to change it. Your best bet is to buy from retail shops like Amazon, FK etc or have someone in the US gift it to you. That is if you don't want to pay that hefty price.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 21, 2016)

BakBob said:


> That's the thing though, their emails in "Contact Us" section is for video games support, when I emailed them, they said that they don't have any control over the pricing.



There's a contact for India here (Express Games):
Bandai Namco Entertainment Europ

But i don't know what the response would be. Indian support have no clue about their jobs.

Edit: They obviously deal with the retail version but that price is also high.


----------



## BakBob (Nov 22, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> There's a contact for India here (Express Games):
> Bandai Namco Entertainment Europ
> 
> But i don't know what the response would be. Indian support have no clue about their jobs.
> ...



Thanks for this, I'll mail them and if anything goes through, I'll post any further advancements here.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Yeah its obvious. Anyway you are not going to get any help anywhere regarding this. Prices are set by publishers and they are not going to change it. Your best bet is to buy from retail shops like Amazon, FK etc or have someone in the US gift it to you. That is if you don't want to pay that hefty price.



The whole idea is to present the current scenario to them and show them that their pricing is absurdly high for the region using examples like Deus Ex: Mankind Divided and Tomb Raider which came out just this year. That's my plan. If needed I'll even create an online petition to validate this, but thats provided I get an audience in the first place. I have yet to find anyone who can respond with anything more substantial than "This is not our responsibility sir, I cannot help you further"


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2016)

You think they don't know about this. They did this on purpose. Its not like it was a mistake or something. But go ahead, if it helps, I'll support this cause.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 22, 2016)

gameranand said:


> You think they don't know about this. They did this on purpose. Its not like it was a mistake or something. But go ahead, if it helps, I'll support this cause.



They don't know about this. But they don't care because India is not a huge (legit) market.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2017)

Any of you guys purchased this game so far?


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nope. Hopefully there will be a GOTY version with a good price.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2017)

I purchased from ReaperShop for 1800 INR. Will purchase the DLCs later.

I hear one more DLC is in the works.

Will start playing after I complete Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2017)

Tried Dark Souls yesterday and holy **** they upped the game speed. All of the action seems more fast paced than DS1 or DS2. The parrying also requires faster reaction than before.

And as usual, the tutorial boss will make any noobs crap their pants. Took me three attempts to learn his moves and kill him.


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2017)

Won my first invasion yesterday against an Abyss Watcher cosplayer. I think he had the Abyss Greatsword but I beat him with my Claymore +3 and Grass Crest Shield.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2017)

Dark Souls 3 is Bloodborne 1.5, it doesnt feel like Dark Souls at all..


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2017)

It does in some regards. Though they have modified a lot of the mechanics. Poise works differently, parry timings have been changed, enemies are harder. Basically even if you are an expert in Dark Souls 1 or 2, you will still have to relearn the mechanics in Dark Spuls 3.

What I disliked the most is that the maps are more confusing and its easy to get lost in some areas.

But there are a lot of improvements as well. You can switch covenants from your equipment screen. You can equip up to 4 rings at a time and up to 3 weapons or shields for each hand. Each weapon now has unique skills that you can activate by two handing them and using the left hand power attack. For example, the Claymore has "stance" that allows you to break an enemy's guard, axes have warcry that buffs damage and cleaver class weapons have "sharpen" where your character literally sharpens the weapon to buff damage. Spells (including pyromancies and miracles) and weapon skills now consume a third meter called FP as opposed to limited number of uses in DS1 and 2. You can replenish FP by consuming a special type of estus from the Ashen Estus Flask. Therefore now you have two flasks. 

As for overall feel of the game. It doesn't really feel like Bloodborne IMHO. Though some areas such as the Cathedral's architecture looks like it, still it feels more like a few hundred years have passed since the original Dark Souls 1's events have come to pass.

Among all the dark souls games, it seems like Dark Souls 2 is non-canon compared to 1 and 3 since there are a lot of references to Dark Souls 1 in this one.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2017)

* You can equip up to 4 rings at a time and up to 3 weapons or shields for each hand.*

This was introduced in DS2.

*Each weapon now has unique skills that you can activate by two handing them and using the left hand power attack. *

Also was there in both DS1 and DS2, not all weapons though.

* Spells (including pyromancies and miracles) and weapon skills now consume a third meter called FP as opposed to limited number of uses in DS1 and 2. *

This was a mechanic in Demon Souls.

*it seems like Dark Souls 2 is non-canon compared to 1 and 3 since there are a lot of references to Dark Souls 1 in this one.*

The Giant in the trailer is a direct reference to Dark Souls 2.

When I meant this game feels like Bloodborne, that I didnt mean its a bad thing. Anor Londo in DS3 looks great, I wanna buy it when it is on sale, hopefully


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> When I meant this game feels like Bloodborne, that I didnt mean its a bad thing. Anor Londo in DS3 looks great, I wanna buy it when it is on sale, hopefully


This is Namco-Bandai we are talking about. I doubt they will give large discounts. It's better to grab it cheap from from online key retailer.
But if you do get it, ping me for some jolly cooperation. \[T]/


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2017)

Finished Dark Souls 3 yesterday. And MY OH MY! What a journey! The ultimate boss is a real hard-ass who fights using the coiled sword from the bonfire. He's like Gwyn on steroids. Only way I could defeat him was by summoning help because my patience ran out.
Started the Ashes Of Ariandel DLC now. Also thinking of starting a DEX build character to get one of the other endings. There are total four endings based on what you do in game.
Edit: The guy in the poster is actually the final boss.


----------



## bippukt (Jun 23, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Tried Dark Souls yesterday and holy **** they upped the game speed. All of the action seems more fast paced than DS1 or DS2. The parrying also requires faster reaction than before.
> 
> And as usual, the tutorial boss will make any noobs crap their pants. Took me three attempts to learn his moves and kill him.



3 deaths? Come on, that is nothing! It took me 30 tries to kill the Pursuer - I was at 50% health because of hollowing and so 2 hits killed me. Killed the last boss with just 1 death though, so it all seems pretty random. And don't even get me started about the Fume Knight!

What kind of build did you play? I have started as a Knight, and I am about to start my first real area.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2017)

bippukt said:


> 3 deaths? Come on, that is nothing! It took me 30 tries to kill the Pursuer - I was at 50% health because of hollowing and so 2 hits killed me. Killed the last boss with just 1 death though, so it all seems pretty random. And don't even get me started about the Fume Knight!
> 
> What kind of build did you play? I have started as a Knight, and I am about to start my first real area.


You playing Dark Souls 2? There is a separate thread for Dark Souls 2 here: Dark Souls II
When I encountered the Pursuer, I just cheesed him with the ballistas.


----------



## bippukt (Jun 24, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> You playing Dark Souls 2? There is a separate thread for Dark Souls 2 here: Dark Souls II
> When I encountered the Pursuer, I just cheesed him with the ballistas.



I should have done that too lol...but then I died 200-300 times in the Forest and Heide's Tower, so I didn't really care about 30 deaths.

Sorry, I should have been clearer. I finished DS2 including DLC. I just started DS3 and finished its tutorial area, getting to the Firelink Shrine. Started as a Knight again.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2017)

I started as Knight but thought that the armor and the 100% damage block shield made it a bit too easy. Therefore, I chose Warrior instead. Partly because I wanted to try a pure-strength build.
I started playing the Ashes Of Ariandel DLC. The last few bosses are a bit too hard IMHO, had to summon help to defeat them like a scrub.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2017)

^Go away, and stop spamming threads with piracy links


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Go away, and stop spamming threads with piracy links


What?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bippukt (Jun 24, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



The offending post was deleted. He wasn't referring to your post.

I am also thinking of trying something different this time. 2 handed warrior seems an option.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Oh shit, im so sorry lol.. mods trolled me.. I was referring to a guy who posted piracy link for DS3.. Seems mods totally wiped his post and left me pointing at u


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2017)

bippukt said:


> The offending post was deleted. He wasn't referring to your post.
> 
> I am also thinking of trying something different this time. 2 handed warrior seems an option.


In The Ringed City DLC there is a Ringed Knight Paired Greatsword, which is basically two dual wielded Greatswords. You could target to acquire that.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Oh shit, im so sorry lol.. mods trolled me.. I was referring to a guy who posted piracy link for DS3.. Seems mods totally wiped his post and left me pointing at u


I realized late, I thought you were replying to another thread and posted here by mistake.  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2017)

Finally finished both DLCs.
Ashes Of Ariandel is good but a bit too short IMO with a decent story. My only complaint is that the bosses are a bit too hard and you won' t survive long if you do not summon help.
The Ringed City is relatively much larger compared to Ashes Of Ariandel though the story is not particularly ground breaking, but its still fun to play. This DLC has an interesting covenant which allows you to basically become a boss in one of the boss fights against other players. Once again the bosses are hard as shit and you will need help if you want to beat them.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2017)

FromSoftware teased a new game at the game awards event: 






I don't think this is a Dark Souls game but perhaps another souls-like?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

Edit: Same video added to their official YouTube channel


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 8, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> FromSoftware teased a new game at the game awards event:
> 
> I don't think this is a Dark Souls game but perhaps another souls-like?
> 
> ...



really hope its Bloodborne 2, almost been 3 years since the first came out...


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2017)

Please no PS4 exclusive please no ps4 exclusive


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Please no PS4 exclusive please no ps4 exclusive


Bloodborne's IP is owned by Sony, not From Software. So all Bloodborne games will be Playstation exclusives unless Sony decides otherwise.

Though, I don't think this will be Bloodborne 2 but will only know for sure on the 15th.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2017)

i got Dark Souls III now, its going at 75 % off.
Total 1.6k for seasonpass + base game. IDK why steam is selling premium edition for 2.1k, when the base + season pass is cheaper


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2018)

Price bug perhaps?

Anyway, install and let me know. We can coop.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2018)

Yeah im level 36 already, tell me when we should coop


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2018)

That was fun. Coop makes the game a joke though. However, there are some bosses that I cannot beat without summoning help.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Please no PS4 exclusive please no ps4 exclusive


I dug up this old article that gives some leaked info about the next game, but we cannot confirm if this is true until From officially announce something.

Phantom Wail is From Software’s next PS4 exclusive, according to this rumour, but the details sound a lot like Absolver


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2018)

A screenshot i took weeks ago, lol this is funny *i.imgur.com/tp67vO4.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2018)

@Desmond lets continue playing after 8th, after my FUP resets.

I saw there are no twinblades in dark souls 3, i mean the darth maul kind  
I had much fun in dark souls 2 with those.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> @Desmond lets continue playing after 8th, after my FUP resets.
> 
> I saw there are no twinblades in dark souls 3, i mean the darth maul kind
> I had much fun in dark souls 2 with those.


There is sellsword twinswords. It's in the same area where you get the Farron Coal, I had forgotten about it because I got focused on killing that Black Knight that day.

There are actually many twin weapons added to Dark Souls 3. There is "Onikiri and Ubadachi" which are twin wielded katanas, there is "Brigand's twindaggers" which are actually pretty useless, "Gotthardt's Twinswords", "Drang Twinspears", "Drang Twinhammers", etc. that I can tell from the top of my head.

You can get details on all of these from the Fextralife wiki.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> A screenshot i took weeks ago, lol this is funny *i.imgur.com/tp67vO4.jpg


Other classic lines include:

Try finger but hole.
Try tongue but hole.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2018)

Amazing chest ahead


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Desmond David, @Nerevarine you guys interested in doing a full co-op run?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2018)

I have no issues. Though how frequently I can play depends on my work.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 10, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> I have no issues. Though how frequently I can play depends on my work.



I would say lets fix a time during the weekend(Saturday, Sunday or both) lets say 9PM or something. If we are free, we can play during that time or else try again next week . What do you say?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2018)

Sure, ping me when you see me online on Steam and I will come if I am free.

So do we have to start new characters or do we just coop with what we have?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2018)

Im not getting time to play nowadays, sorry to keep you waiting Desmond


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 10, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Sure, ping me when you see me online on Steam and I will come if I am free.
> 
> So do we have to start new characters or do we just coop with what we have?



I will ping you when I see you online.

Lets start with new characters, one melee who will be up close up and one sorcerer who will be spamming spells from behind, this would be seriously awesome way to play especially against tough bosses like Friede.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Im not getting time to play nowadays, sorry to keep you waiting Desmond


Even I don't get much time, but I play when I can. Was just playing today.


ghouse12311 said:


> I will ping you when I see you online.
> 
> Lets start with new characters, one melee who will be up close up and one sorcerer who will be spamming spells from behind, this would be seriously awesome way to play especially against tough bosses like Friede.


I had started a new knight character a few days ago, now at SL46 or so. I can start a new one if everyone agrees.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 11, 2018)

Report: Dark Souls 1 Remastered for Switch, PS4, Xbox One, and PC Being Announced Today


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Report: Dark Souls 1 Remastered for Switch, PS4, Xbox One, and PC Being Announced Today


Lol. I just posted this on the Dark Souls 1 thread.

Get hyp


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2018)

Started this game yesterday. Dying a lot as expected, I cant time parry perfectly. 
Apart from that, I need some help regarding 
1. weapon upgrading
2. what to sell/ what to save
3. leveling up guide for Knight class using sword + shield.

Any other general tips are also welcome. Thanks!!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2018)

Use a small shield or parrying shield for parrying, it will make it easier to parry because it has a larger window for parrying than medium shields. That means, you can parry the attack much earlier. 

General tip to parry is that the enemy's weapon must hit you when your shield is doing the swipe animation.



> 1. weapon upgrading



There are two ways to upgrade weapons: reinforcement and infusion. Reinforcement adds to your weapon's base stats and rarely, even scaling. Infusion adds certain effects to your weapon while greatly altering scaling.

Reinforcement is a standard way of upgrading and you will probably reinforce at least one weapon to +10 by end game. You can reinforce using titanite, that is titanite shards for +1 to +3, large titanite shards for +4 to +6, titanite chunks for +7 to +9 and a titanite slab for +10. The game is balanced in such a way that you won't find the higher tier titanite until later in the game, therefore you cannot indefinitely reinforce a weapon to make it OP early game. But I suggest that you upgrade your weapons as soon as you have enough titanite in order to have an edge over enemies since enemies get progressively stronger as the game progresses. That being said, note that all enemies have a fixed difficulty and don't level up with you.

Infusion modifies a weapon's properties in a more drastic manner than simple reinforcement. Some infusion such as Fire will add Fire damage to your weapon, but reduces its base damage and removes scaling. This means that the only way to get more damage from a weapon infused with fire is to reinforce it since it's damage no longer scales with your stats. Other forms of infusion will modify its scaling without adding additional forms of damage. Such infusions are heavy, refined and sharp, which make the weapon scale better with strength, both strength and dexterity, and dexterity respectively. Note that infusions don't stack and if you add another infusion, the previous one is lost. There is also a Shriving Stone that will remove the current infusion and make your weapon vanilla.

Note that for Fire, Dark, Lightning, etc damage, the total weapon damage is split between physical and these. Therefore, if you hit an enemy is immune to say Fire with a Fire infused weapon, your weapon will only do physical damage in that case, which will be appx 50% of your Fire weapon's total damage and that is not even counting the enemy's physical resistance. Therefore, it would do good if you know a bit about the resistances and weaknesses of certain enemies.



> what to sell/ what to save



Sell whatever you don't need. However, I'd suggest don't sell upgrade materials or embers since getting in game is pretty hard. Though, you can buy upgrade materials from the Old Handmaid later on. As a general rule of thumb, I personally do not sell anything and hoard all weapons I find (I sell duplicates though) just because if I feel like trying out another weapon, I can just select it from my inventory. You can also store unused weapons and items in your storage box when you rest at the bonfire.



> leveling up guide for Knight class using sword + shield.


Note that Dark Souls doesn't emphasize farming souls. It might seem feasible for a while to stick to an area and farm souls by killing the same enemies over and over after resting at the bonfire. But the amount of souls required after each level up increases steeply, forcing you to keep progressing through the game in order to get more souls. That being said, most risk free way to get more souls is to coop and assist other players. If you die as a phantom in the world of the host who you are helping, you simply respawn in your own world and get to keep all the souls that you collected while you were helping the host through the area or helping them defeat a boss.

Also note that character classes don't really mean much in Dark Souls since by late game, you can mold your character into any build that you want. However, starting class does set a good foundation for specific builds. Knight starts with the highest Vitality, making it suitable for builds requiring heavy weapons and/or armor. I personally like using the Claymore because it's primary attack has a wide sweeping arc and its strong attack is a thrust, thus making it a pretty versatile weapon. For shield, you can get the Grass Crest Shield from the Crufixion woods later on, it gives you faster stamina regen, but blocks around 80% physical damage only. However, AFAIK, the Knight's starting shield is pretty good as well since it blocks 100% physical damage.

For levelling up, generally try to put points into stats that will scale the damage of your weapon more. For example, the Claymore scales with a C in Strength and D in Dexterity, that means that putting points into Strength will make the damage scale higher than putting points into Dexterity (though both are still feasible). Stat scaling of a weapon can go from E (lowest) to S (highest). For some weapons, reinforcement can also increase stat scaling every few levels. 

If perform a Raw infusion on your weapon, you don't have to worry about scaling because it will remove all scaling but giving your weapon a flat damage bonus which will increase with reinforcement. Therefore, if you want to make, say, a high Vitality build, you won't have to waste levels putting points into strength or dexterity during the early game and still keep your weapon viable with decent damage.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Use a small shield or parrying shield for parrying, it will make it easier to parry because it has a larger window for parrying than medium shields. That means, you can parry the attack much earlier.
> For shield, you can get the Grass Crest Shield from the Crufixion woods later on, it gives you faster stamina regen, but blocks around 80% physical damage only. However, AFAIK, the Knight's starting shield is pretty good as well since it blocks 100% physical damage.


How do I know that a particular shield is good for parrying?

Also, about weight limit. Currently I have a limit of 55 units. Is it fine to keep the current weight number just below the limit or the lower it is , the better?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2018)

You can increase your equip load by levelling Vitality. Try to keep your equip load below 70% at all times. between 50-70% your character can do a medium roll which is good enough to dodge all attacks. Beyond 70% you will do the so called "fat roll" which is a very slow roll and it's more difficult to dodge attacks with. Below 50% you can do the fast roll which is the fastest roll but you will have to equip very light armor for that which won't have much defense, so fast roll is good only if you are planning on cosplaying as a very agile character and your dodge timings are on point.

General tip on dodging: Try to dodge perpendicular to the direction of an enemy's attack. If an enemy is going to do an overhead attack, then don't roll towards or away from the enemy since the attack will still hit you after your roll animation ends. But if an enemy does a sweeping attack then roll in direction where the attack is coming from. Note that rolling has so called "invincibility frames" which means that if you roll at the right time you won't take any damage, even if you roll into an enemy's attack. You can even roll into spells and arrows and completely avoid taking damage.

As for shields suitable for parrying, the shields that have a dome like protrusion on them generally make parrying easier. If you can make it to the undead settlement, you can get a "Small Leather Shield" for free that that does that and is generally the only parrying shield that you will need. However, I think that parrying is easiest with a Buckler but its literally the smallest shield as well and has extremely poor defense. Therefore, a Buckler can only be used for parrying and nothing else. You can differentiate such shields from regular shields by observing their sweeping animation. Shields best suited for parrying have an upward sweeping animation.

However, how you parry is generally a matter of preference. small shields have a larger parry window, while medium shields have smaller windows. The Caestus (fist weapon) has the smallest window. So, it really depends on your reaction time and how quickly you prefer to parry.

But parrying is a powerful skill to have if you can nail it down. Some bosses can be parried, making their fight very easy. Hell, the first boss Iudex Gundyr can be parried.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2018)

I'd suggest don't concern yourself too much with the technicalities of the game. It will make the game less enjoyable. Focus on your objectives to get the Lord of Cinders on their thrones. Play the game at your own pace and try to enjoy the scenery and soak in the atmosphere.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks, will follow your suggestion. 
BTW I accidentally deleted my Knight character which had Serpent ring (free version). And now Im not able to jump over that roof again with new char. Should I stop trying to get it? Will it make much difference?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow!! Is it released already ? how is the game play now and graphics ?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Wow!! Is it released already ? how is the game play now and graphics ?


Dark Souls 3 has been out since 2016. If you are talking about Dark Souls remaster, it will be released on May this year.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2018)

Piyush said:


> Thanks, will follow your suggestion.
> BTW I accidentally deleted my Knight character which had Serpent ring (free version). And now Im not able to jump over that roof again with new char. Should I stop trying to get it? Will it make much difference?


You can make the jump with any character. Just keep trying. The covetous silver serpent ring gives 10% more souls with every kill, so I'd say its better to get it ASAP.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2018)

Some more questions

1. What do we get after giving the old lady in firelink shrine some Umbreal Ash she keeps asking for ? I gave her 1 just now and I dont think I got anything in return.
2. I burned the undead bones (I guess? ) in bonefire and it is now level 2. What changes when bonefire lvls up?
3. I got my first transporter kiln (if thats what its called) and I have 6 options. To me, Hallower sword and that life leech ring seemed good. What should I craft ( I'm a Sword+ Shield Warrior)
4. How to defeat that knight in undead tower basement (the one who is accessible when we go down from lift) ?

PS: I still couldnt jump over the roof to get the serpent ring.
PPS: I also lost 11k souls in one go trying to save for tower key


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2018)

> 1. What do we get after giving the old lady in firelink shrine some Umbreal Ash she keeps asking for ? I gave her 1 just now and I dont think I got anything in return.


It unlocks new items for sale.



> 2. I burned the undead bones (I guess? ) in bonefire and it is now level 2. What changes when bonefire lvls up?


Your Estus flask heals more amount of HP per usage.



> 3. I got my first transporter kiln (if thats what its called) and I have 6 options. To me, Hallower sword and that life leech ring seemed good. What should I craft ( I'm a Sword+ Shield Warrior)


Feel free to transpose whatever you need, but I'd suggest saving the souls and comparing what all of them give before taking such a decision. Note that soul transformed weapons require Titanite scales to upgrade instead of normal titanite.



> 4. How to defeat that knight in undead tower basement (the one who is accessible when we go down from lift) ?


Just fight lol. If he is still too hard, you can cheese him by aggro-ing him and then running back to the lift. After a while he will fall off the elevator shaft and die and you will get the red eye orb.



> PS: I still couldnt jump over the roof to get the serpent ring.


Keep trying, its not impossible.



> PPS: I also lost 11k souls in one go trying to save for tower key


I once lost 90000 souls. 11k is nothing. But if you are too worried about losing souls, you can equip a ring of sacrifice. If you die while its equipped, you won't lose anything, but using it for trivial reasons is a waste. It's more feasible to use if you lost a huge number of souls and are on the way to reclaim them.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the info @Desmond David 

I finally bought the tower key, so got the ring .
Managed to kill that Undead knight in the basement by simply dodging, even I dunno how I did that.
Right now Im about to fight crystal sage. But I worry that I might have missed some stuff along the way. Like I havent fought those big crabs. I didnt discover the area thoroughly where those bird-beasts are.
Also, Im kinda confused how should I spend my souls for level ups right now. I feel like I need vitality for the equip load, as I cant equip 2nd weapon without crossing soft load limit. Then I also wonder if I need more dex for some fast weapons (its 14 right now )

Oh 1 more thing. I took in a random pilgrim and he gave me some free level ups. And when I returned after few areas, he is dead. Did I do something wrong ? And, my face looks ugly after using his service, how to fix the face ?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2018)

> Right now Im about to fight crystal sage. But I worry that I might have missed some stuff along the way. Like I havent fought those big crabs. I didnt discover the area thoroughly where those bird-beasts are.


Bird-beasts? You mean the corvians on the Road of Sacrifices? After killing the first corvian story-teller, there is a semi-naked cannibal woman who has a Cleaver with an 'A' scaling in Strength before any upgrades, its a damn good weapon if you are making a strength build. It's special action is Sharpen which adds a small life-steal for the duration of the effect.

The giant crabs are not worth fighting IMO except for the souls. Unless you are transitioning to Pyromancer build since if you kill all the giant Crabs they drop the Great Swamp ring which boosts Pyromancies. Pyromancers already start with this ring, so its not useful for them.

For the Crystal sage you can summon Eygon of Carim to help you if you rescued Irina of Carim from the tomb in the sewers in the Undead Settlement.



> Also, Im kinda confused how should I spend my souls for level ups right now. I feel like I need vitality for the equip load, as I cant equip 2nd weapon without crossing soft load limit. Then I also wonder if I need more dex for some fast weapons (its 14 right now )


Note that straight swords swing faster than katanas. If you have more strength than dex, it would make more sense to infuse a heavy gem in a straight sword and scale its damage with strength. Also remember that upgrading weapons is cheaper than levelling up your character. Therefore, prioritize upgrading weapons over levelling up your character.

As for levelling vitality, like I said, just level enough that your equip load does not cross 70%. You generally don't need to equip more than one weapon at a time, except perhaps the bow which itself is very situational. So you can save a lot of burden if you only equip what you actually need.



> Oh 1 more thing. I took in a random pilgrim and he gave me some free level ups. And when I returned after few areas, he is dead. Did I do something wrong ? And, my face looks ugly after using his service, how to fix the face ?


That's Yoel of Londor. I'd suggest you don't worry about him now, until perhaps your next playthrough. It is scripted that if you kill two bosses (I think) after hiring him, he will die. You can't do anything about that. BTW, how many times did he level you up for free?

As for your face, there is nothing you can do about that now, sorry. There is a ring that can make you appear human again, but if you botched Yoel's questline, then there is no way to get it until your next playthrough (New Game+). Though, the firekeeper will be able to cure it later for a very expensive amount of souls after you give her the Firekeeper's soul. But its not worth it because you would rather level yourself up than worry about how your look.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2018)

I got like 4 or 5 free level ups from him.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2018)

Did Yuria of Londor appear after he died?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2018)

Yea, she's there.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2018)

Then its fine, you can buy the Untrue dark ring and get your human appearance back.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2018)

Anri's Straight Sword is so f***ing good. I killed Dancer in one attempt with no summons.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2018)

Im liking the hollow slayer moveset a lot. Its basically halfway between a greatsword and a straight sword. Fast and has hyper armor frames... Running 27/40 build, and sacred oath for buffing


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Im liking the hollow slayer moveset a lot. Its basically halfway between a greatsword and a straight sword. Fast and has hyper armor frames... Running 27/40 build, and sacred oath for buffing


I think Drakeblood Greatsword is also like that. Swings pretty fast for a greatsword. Hollowslayer GS does bonus damage against hollow/dark enemies AFAIK.

>Hyper armor frames
You mean like Perseverance?

Edit: I generally prefer buffing using carthus flame arc. It is a bit expensive, but gives a pretty good fire buff.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Anri's Straight Sword is so f***ing good. I killed Dancer in one attempt with no summons.


AT what lvl did you kill Dancer?

BTW, how much endurance and vitality do you guys have around lvl 50-60 ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2018)

Havent got the drakeblood GS yet, it can be buffed using regular titanite, and can be buffed. so should be pretty good. I always buff with lightning, its a thing I have going on since DS1.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2018)

Piyush said:


> AT what lvl did you kill Dancer?
> 
> BTW, how much endurance and vitality do you guys have around lvl 50-60 ?


I generally don't go above 10 vitality, except in my Knight build, where I stacked 37 so far. Therefore, I can equip the full Catarina set plus Executioners Greatsword and still be only encumbered around 68%

I killed Dancer around level 85 I think on my luck build. I had around 50 luck at the time. However, in general I have killed Dancer many times but mostly with summons or in multiple attempts.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Havent got the drakeblood GS yet, it can be buffed using regular titanite, and can be buffed. so should be pretty good. I always buff with lightning, its a thing I have going on since DS1.


Unlike the Claymore which hits the ground in its primary two handed attack, the Drakeblood greatsword does a vertical swinging attack and after a short windup time follows up with a upward swing. 

Also, yesterday on my Knight build. I summoned two phantoms to help me beat Dancer after dying earlier. They bugged out and couldn't enter the boss room, leaving me to fight the Dancer alone. But I managed to kill the Dancer alone while the phantoms patiently waited outside the fog wall. They got their embers and sunlight medals XD.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2018)

*Also, yesterday on my Knight build. I summoned two phantoms to help me beat Dancer after dying earlier. They bugged out and couldn't enter the boss room, leaving me to fight the Dancer alone. But I managed to kill the Dancer alone while the phantoms patiently waited outside the fog wall. They got their embers and sunlight medals XD.*

This seems to be happening a lot to me, and others. Is it because of internet ?. Never faced this in DS2


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2018)

It's a weird bug. It seems a lot like connection issue since it mostly happens when you see the host sliding after being summoned. I think if the host's move animation becomes normal it should work in theory but it is still a hit and miss. I have wasted a lot of embers because of this bug.

This bug seems most consistent at the Dragonslayer Armor fog wall.

Edit: BTW, any of you guys started playing the DLCs?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2018)

No, I only tried once, ashes of ariandel at SL 30 around, got rekt


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2018)

Better to start Ashes of Ariandel after SL 70-80. Generally after killing dancer is a good time to start.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2018)

@Nerevarine I tried out the Hollowslayer Greatsword, it has the same moveset as the Drakeblood Greatsword but its reach much shorter than the Claymore. Was getting pwned in PvP when I was using it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2018)

hey now im loving the murakamo lol. The reach and the curved sword is awesome..

Claymore reach is good but it was slightly slower than hollowslayer.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2018)

Murakumo with bleed is awesome. Based on your luck, the weapon art plus 1-2 hits will trigger bleed in most enemies. Same with Exile greatsword.

But best reach with curved swords is with Pontiff knight curved sword with its weapon art. It also does frost damage.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2018)

You guys seen this?





Same guy who made this will release another episode covering the optional areas and DLCs. The trailer is here:


----------



## Desmond (Jul 3, 2018)

This steam review: Steam Community :: Scischm :: Review for DARK SOULS™ III



> So, having played the other souls games to death, I decided I'd challenge myself and roll up a deprived build.
> 
> Being the lazy ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ that I am, I decided that I wasn't going to get any new weapons or armor after I picked a set I liked.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2018)

Finally its out -






See the first part before this if you haven't.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 21, 2018)

Is there a good lore series out there which explains everything from scratch?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2018)

Piyush said:


> Is there a good lore series out there which explains everything from scratch?


See VaatiVidya's videos on youtube.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey do we need the save files of DS1 to play DS2 and so DS3 ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2018)

No. They are not compatible at all. The games aren't even direct sequels.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2018)

I couldnt find the DS 1 / DS 1 : Remastered thread so Im posting it here.

Can anyone lend me the armor set of that female NPC (one of the 4 knights of Gwyn) whom we meet after defeating Artorias at his arena ? 
I actually gave the soul to her when she asked me too coz I was not planning to use that Artorias sword but I didnt know about the armor which we can get if we kill her.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2018)

DS1 thread, also used for DSR: Dark Souls PC

I think your best bet would be to kill her in the next play through.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2018)

75% off on Steam : Save 75% on DARK SOULS™ III on Steam


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2018)

Thinking of buying Ringed City DLC. Is it good ?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes. All DLCs are good. Especially Ringed City.

Painted World of Ariandel is kinda short but still not bad.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2018)

Cool, will buy it then. And to play it, do i have to start new game? In case I missed something


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2018)

No, it integrates seamlessly with your game. If you finished Ashes of ariandel, there will be a new bonfire that will take you to the Ringed City DLC starting area. The same bonfire also appears in the Kiln Of The First Flame area shortly before the final boss of the vanilla game.

Edit: But yeah, if you just started NG+, then you will have to make some progress before you get to the location where you can enter the DLCs.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2018)

OK.

What about DS2 ? Is it worth buying ? I heard that it doesnt connects the prequel and sequel that tightly, storywise.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2018)

There is no relation between the stories, at least not much. DS2 is by far the hardest Dark Souls IMO, also the longest.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> There is no relation between the stories, at least not much.* DS2 is by far the hardest Dark Souls IMO*, also the longest.


What No ? I felt its the easiest.
You have lifegems  that can heal you despite of how many estus flasks you carry. That IMO is a big advantage over other DSes
DS3's netcode for PVP is top notch but I feel DS2's PVP was great. It was much more varied than DS3. In DS3 everyone ran around with either a UGS type weapon and played defensively or used a dagger fast weapon to counter a UGS.
Very rarely I saw people using twin swords or spears or Curved swords.
DS2 was nothing like this, I myself loved the stone twinblade. A very off meta weapon, just because how it looked.
And the santier's spear ! Twinblade + Halberd + Spear in one weapon


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2018)

Keeping PvP aside, is the world/ story good enough to glue the player, Like in DS1 / DS3? I dont even know if its the same world as shown in DS1/DS3


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2018)

It is the same world, there are broken structures and subtle references to lordran.
You have to consider, time is not consistent in Dark Souls universe.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2018)

Storywise I personally think DS1 > DS3 > DS2. DS2 is not bad but too many details and too complicated.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> What No ? I felt its the easiest.
> You have lifegems  that can heal you despite of how many estus flasks you carry. That IMO is a big advantage over other DSes
> DS3's netcode for PVP is top notch but I feel DS2's PVP was great. It was much more varied than DS3. In DS3 everyone ran around with either a UGS type weapon and played defensively or used a dagger fast weapon to counter a UGS.
> Very rarely I saw people using twin swords or spears or Curved swords.
> ...


No kick mechanic, awkward (stiff) turn angles, weird parry timing, weird backstab angle, too many mob enemies that you can't selectively aggro because they all aggro at once, upgrading weapons too expensive, etc.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2019)

Final part just released


----------

